# holy tilt



## jrm@ (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Solstice everyone!  It's 05:30 UTC on the 22nd this year.  What wild plans does everyone have to celebrate the most extreme tilt of our planet?


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Solstice! No special celebration here; preparing for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## hitest (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Holidays, Folks! 
I plan to consume some victuals and drink some malt beverages.  I think I am close to being ready for the upcoming festivities.


----------



## fonz (Dec 21, 2011)

jrm said:
			
		

> What wild plans does everyone have to celebrate the most extreme tilt of our planet?



To be honest: because you mentioned it I'll have an extra beer :beergrin. But otherwise I have nothing special in mind.


----------



## asapilu (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy holidays everyone :e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

Please don't you all move to one side of the earth, it might tip over!


----------



## doena (Dec 22, 2011)

As the days are getting longer again now,
I can already smell summer and can't wait to sit in beergardens again
and have some beverages


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 21, 2013)

For those of us at the more extreme latitudes, it's the longest (or shortest) day of the year again! Wohoo!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me, now I can get all depressed because the days will only become shorter from now on


----------



## sossego (Jun 22, 2013)

The day was great.


----------



## fonz (Jun 22, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> The day was great.


I went fishing. It was cold, windy and rainy. And I didn't catch a single fish. Yeah, the day was great x(


----------



## sossego (Jun 23, 2013)

I was the fish.


----------



## fonz (Jun 23, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> I was the fish.


You swam a long way, then


----------

